# Frozen Butter?



## rlc912 (Jul 7, 2006)

i've had a block of butter in the freezer for a couple months that i forgot about.  how long is it good for?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 7, 2006)

This chart says 6-9 months but I have kept some for at least a year.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 7, 2006)

When butter goes on sale, I load up & store it in the freezer. I think it will last for a long time like Jenny said. I've never had a problem with it. I've never noticed the difference between butter that I just bought & put in the fridge & butter that was frozen.

C


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2006)

I regularly buy butter in bulk and freeze it.  I have not noticed a difference vs. recently bought unfrozen butter.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 8, 2006)

I rarely find butter on sale, but like Corrine, when it goes on sale I like to toss a few blocks into the freezer. I think that the longest I've ever had it in there was 5 or 6 months, after which is deforsted and preformed as well as had it just been purchased. (I always wrap it in plastic wrap - over the foil - and then place it into a zip-lock bag before freezing.)


----------

